# Foreign Dessert Cheeses & Wines to Pair?



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 11, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

There are two Galician ( Northwest corner of Spain on Atlantic Coast ) cheeses I would like to highly recommend for your cheese platters and / or dessert course, now available in the USA:

1) Cebreiro: 

Designation: Cebreiro, Lugo, Galicia, Spain 

Content: 60% cow milk and 40% goat milk

Shape: A Chef´s Hat

Product and Origin: This delicacy hails from the farmers on the road to Santiago ( The Pilgrim´s Walk ). This white cheese is a soft granular cheese which is easily spreadable. 

Matches: desserts with honey and / or marmalade, apple pie, fresh fruit, Granny Smith apples or Pears. Walnuts and roasted chestnuts too. A cake ot tart with rasberries, cherries or blueberries. Fresh Berries. 

White wines: White wines from Galicia´s several designations pair perfectly however, if unattainable, then a Chardonnay or Riesling from California, Washington or Oregon shall go nicely too. 

2) San Simón: 

Designation: Villalba, Lugo, Galicia, Spain

Content: 100% cow milk 

Shape: This cow cheese is shaped a bit like a spinning top however, with a bullet pointy top. 

Product and Origin: This smoked cow variety was developed by village parishes centuries ago. 

Product Features: The whitish yellow semi soft cow variety cheese is firm possessing an amazing aroma from the smoking process. The flavor of the cheese, smoky with a delicate butter and slightly piquant note. 

Red Wines: Young dry or semi sweet reds pair harmoniously here. 

I prepare my grilled cheese sandwiches sometimes with San Simón. Dried fruits and for salads, diced in cubes: Chef´s or Cobb. I also have added a few cubes to a Fondue for a change of pace every so often, and it was absolutely lovely. Pears and Granny Smiths collaborate nicely here too. 

Omelettes filled with San Simón are stunning for a Sunday Brunch. 

Enjoy. MC.


----------

